# The 20 Richest People Under 25



## Jaga (Dec 6, 2007)

While most of us Naruto Fans are between the ages of 15 and 25 and are going to high school, college, or working, earning not more than $50k (lol..if even a 10th of that actually)...these people who are around our age are swimming in millions of $$$ 

And the youngest two being are only 13 and 15!! Ahh! I didn't have even a cent at that time... Dakota Fanning (13), $4 million and Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana (15) at $3.5 million (and she's getting richer by the second...believe it)

from 


1. LeBron James, $27 million - Age 22 - Athlete, NBA

2. Reggie Bush, $24 million - Age 22 - Athlete, NFL

3. Maria Sharapova, $23 million - Age 20 - Athlete, Tennis

4. Michelle Wie, $19 million - Age 18 - Athlete, Golf

5. Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen, $17 million each - Age 21 - Clothes/Fashion

6. Daniel Radcliffe, $15 million - Age 18 - Actor, Harry Potter

7. Hilary Duff, $12 million - Age 20 - Clothes/Fashion/Actress

8. Avril Lavigne, $12 million - Age 23 - Singer

9. Carmelo Anthony, $10 million - Age 23 - Athlete, NBA

10. Keira Knightley, $9 million - Age 22 - Actress, Pirates of the Caribbean

11. Carrie Underwood, $7 million - Age 24 - Singer

12. Scarlett Johansson, $5 million - Age 23 - Actress

13. Mischa Barton, $4.5 million - Age 21 - Actress/Model

14. Dakota Fanning, $4 million - Age 13 - Actress

15. Emma Watson, $4 million - Age 19 - Actress, Harry Potter

16. Rupert Grint, $4 million - Age 19 - Actor, Harry Potter

17. Miley Cyrus, $3.5 million - Age 15 - Actress, Hannah Montana

18. Lindsay Lohan, $3.5 million - Age 21 - Actress, (currently screwed)

19. Mandy Moore, $3.5 million - Age 23 - Actress/Singer/Fashion

20. Frankie Muniz, $3 million - Age 22 - Actor


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2007)

Mary-Kate and Ashley are just 21? With the way they look, one would think they're over 100 years of age... or dead... living dead more precisely.

LeBron at 1 huh? Not surprising at all.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 6, 2007)

I hope they all die painfully.


----------



## scottlw (Dec 6, 2007)

damn Scarlett Johansson is only 23  

i should be on there


----------



## Ayakashi (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah... well they're young and all, but you know they've been in they're line of work for quite some time... I think it's pretty admirable of them... especially cuz it's they're money and not they're parents...


----------



## Jaga (Dec 6, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Mary-Kate and Ashley are just 21? With the way they look, one would think they're over 100 years of age... or dead... living dead more precisely.
> 
> LeBron at 1 huh? Not surprising at all.



ya.. LeBron is no surprise...he's got his NBA contract with the Cavs plus all those endorsements

... and lol.. Mary Kate and Ashley were sort of considered as 1 person by Forbes


----------



## Denji (Dec 6, 2007)

aka my hit list


----------



## Kubisa (Dec 6, 2007)

Good for them; I'm tired of being jealous of people who've actually trained and used their talents to make it in the world.

Bravo, rich shits.


----------



## Ters (Dec 6, 2007)

Just thought I'd add some names Forbes doesn't mention.

Georgina Bloomberg - age 24, daughter of Michael Bloomberg. Inheritance: $1.5 billion+

Amanda Hearst - age 23, one of the heirs to William Randolph Hearst. Inheritance $2 billion+

Roman Abramovich's five children, Inheritance: $4 billion each

Yusuf Alekperov, age 17, son of Vagit Alekperov. Inheritance: $12.3 billion

Hon Luke Oliver Berkeley Portman, age 23, heir to the Viscount Portman family. Inheritance: $2 billion

Hon Robert Shirley, age 23, heir to Earl Ferrers family. Inheritance: $25 million

Here's a list of Russian heirs that'll inherit $1 billion+. I'm sure not all of them are under 25 but a good amount are. Oh and the years aren't their birth years.


----------



## Grimmjow1 (Dec 6, 2007)

It seems like a lot of people is missing to me, like Cristiano Ronaldo, Wayne Rooney, Lionel Messi, Rafael Nadal for example. Maybe they don't count soccer stars, but I'm sure that Nadal makes more money than Sharapova...


----------



## Kubisa (Dec 6, 2007)

People who inherit billions of dollars can all go die; they should have to earn their money instead.


----------



## WingKnight (Dec 6, 2007)

Those people above will not work their entire lives. Unlike them, we work our ass off and wes still make less cash than them. And the worst part is that they keep all that money (no donation for anyone) and watch, later it going to ruin them


----------



## cold drinks (Dec 6, 2007)

I have to see them use the money for good use


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 6, 2007)

_Lol the olsen twins been around for years, yeah they rolling in cash._


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn I wish I made a 20th of that.


----------



## impersonal (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't envy any of them. Professional athletism sucks, the olsens are zombies, hillary duff looks like a retard, avril lavigne is the personalisation of uncool, and actors are people I would definitely hate to hang on with.  

Alright, I could use their dollars, but I wouldn't want to give up my current life for theirs.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 6, 2007)

This will make me feel that much better when I earn my _own_ fortune...


----------



## Tone (Dec 6, 2007)

If anything, this list just tells kids to become an athlete or a performer to succeed.. :\


wish i had that much money though.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 6, 2007)

Tone said:


> If anything, this list just tells kids to become an athlete or a performer to succeed.. :\



ya...lol... there are no doctors, engineers, or lawyers in that list

... but usually those ppl are old and require years of school and experience so by the time they even get the chance to make some big $$$ there already like 40 or 50.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 6, 2007)

Go lebron


----------



## MacGyver (Dec 6, 2007)

well they are going to die like ous, so nothing special. 
and i can bet you that thier life aint that fun anymore, you know to much money makes life boring, you have nothing to fight for nor to love, i mean you buy a ferrari for 1 milion dollers wow? thats like 1 doller for them, they can piss in it.. they dont give a rats ass about that car. but we on the other hand, work for something, when i worked and bought my first imac wow i was soo darn happy, how happy do u think those kids would be? 

More Money, More Problems

BTW. i have nothing against their wealth nor success, just makeing a point, i would not like to have that much money the first few months would be fun maybe even years, but what then?


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 6, 2007)

This is so unfair... you know communism doesn't let this kinda stuff happen.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 6, 2007)

I hate Dakota Fanning.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 6, 2007)

Having that much money is not really a guarantee that one is completely set for life. One small slip up and it could cost 'em a lot unless they know how to properly handle their finances.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 6, 2007)

Amusing that the first 4 are athletes and nearly all the rest are actors/actresses. I'm surprised that Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen is only listed under fashion, thought they would be acting as well? Here's hoping they all at least do something beneficial to others with just a small fraction of what they have. >.>;


----------



## xpeed (Dec 7, 2007)

ShiT!  Scarlett Johanson is only 23?!  THought she was 25 or something, dang, I have a chance.  Keira Knightly will always be my #1 actress though.  Don't care if she can't act or not, she's a hot British woman.   I love British brunettes.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 7, 2007)

Daniel Radcliffe deserves nothing.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Dec 7, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Amusing that the first 4 are athletes and nearly all the rest are actors/actresses. I'm surprised that Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen is only listed under fashion, thought they would be acting as well? Here's hoping they all at least do something beneficial to others with just a small fraction of what they have. >.>;



as far as I know, they havent acted in years, save for maybe a commercial or two for their products.

I havent seen anything done by Muniz for a while...I wonder where he went...

hmm...Emma Watson's only 19...I wonder if there's a chance I can hook up with her...


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 7, 2007)

I feel sorry for Muniz. The guy is just made of win, but is at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Mathewkey (Jul 22, 2010)

*richest people in the world*

Making lists of rich people and their various circumstances and demographics. The Richest people in the world ranked by their wealth, career, lineage, and culture. Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous indeed.This lists include the richest black people in america, richest dead celebrities(2010), and much more. Check them out!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2010)

The article is from 2007, guys. Of course the ages are different now... but so is the money


----------



## zuul (Jul 22, 2010)

Compared to the richest people of all age, they are kinda poor. XD


----------



## emROARS (Jul 22, 2010)

Jaga said:


> *6. Daniel Radcliffe, $15 million - Age 18 - Actor, Harry Potter*
> 
> *15. Emma Watson, $4 million - Age 19 - Actress, Harry Potter
> 
> 16. Rupert Grint, $4 million - Age 19 - Actor, Harry Potter*



well done guys 

lol dans like...a couple months older than me.

LOL. That's surprising. >_>


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2010)

zuul said:


> Compared to the richest people of all age, they are kinda poor. XD



There are definitely a lot of people with more money that haven't "received" their parents' money yet.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

*notices the professions*

Man I so love that those who contribute the least to society and improving it are those who are paid the most


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucky people....having so much at such a young age. 

This list is kind of old though now....Emma isn't 19 anymore.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 22, 2010)

Of course the richest people are actors/actresses/singers/whores.

Dur.


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2010)

Reggie Bush needs to step his game up.


----------



## Keile (Jul 22, 2010)

The richest that AREN'T fucking actors and actresses.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 22, 2010)

What sucks about this list is they are all actors and athletes. I would of liked to of seen a business tycoon or something a bit more intellectual in how they make their earnings.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2010)

Why is a 2007 thread back up?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol they forgot Sidney Crosby. 8-9 million a year.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 22, 2010)

miley cyrus doesn't count she was already rich, and made money off of that factor


----------



## TorQuoise (Jul 22, 2010)

fuck all of these bastards!  except rupert grint. i totally <3 rupert grint.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jul 22, 2010)

Is there a more recent list? Good thing its not filled with Disney stars.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Why's dis bumpd


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2010)

i thought emma was like 5 years younger than me or something. We're the same age? 

edit:nevermind, that shits inaccurate. shes a year younger than me, so she obviously wasn't 19 in 2007 because i was.


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 22, 2010)

The Olsens? How are they still making money? :amazed
I'm sure they're all spending it on gold-plated caviar like any sensible kid.


----------



## Momoka (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats on them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 22, 2010)

I plan to be on the rich list soon.

EDIT:
Whe the hell necro'd this?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 22, 2010)

the rich necroed this


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

not suprised to see half the cast of harry potter up there but



> 7. Hilary Duff, $12 million - Age 20 - Clothes/Fashion/Actress


i cant believe she's still around.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 23, 2010)

This list would probably be very different nowadays.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Oprah Winfrey- $315 million- Personalities
2. Beyonce Knowles- $87 million- Musicians
3. James Cameron- $210 million- Directors/Producers
4. Lady Gaga- $62 million- Musicians
5. Tiger Woods- $105	million- Athletes
6. Britney Spears- $64 million- Musicians
7. U2- $130 million- Musicians
8. Sandra Bullock- $56 million- Actresses
9. Johnny Depp- $75 million- Actors
10. Madonna- $58 million- Musicians
11. Simon Cowell- $80 million- Personalities
12. Taylor Swift- $45 million- Teen stars
13. Miley Cyrus- $48 million- Teen stars
14. Kobe Bryant- $48 million- Athletes
15. Jay-Z- $63 million- Hip-hop impresario
16. Black Eyed Peas- $48 million- Musicians
17. Bruce Springsteen- $70 million- Musicians
18. Angelina Jolie- $20 million- Actresses
19. Rush Limbaugh- $58.5 million-Personalities
20. Michael Jordan- $55	 million- Athletes


updated list.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 23, 2010)

That's richest people in general, not under 25  

And I'm still disagusted that so many are people who contribute very little to society. Teen stars, personalities, athletes... oh well :\


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah well i wasnt about to go searching for 25 when i had top 100 right there 

but many on that list are under 25...except oprah...and james cameron


----------



## Prowler (Jul 23, 2010)

OP, there are people missing  

Cristiano Ronaldo, Lionel Messi, Rafa Nadal and others.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 23, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> yeah well i wasnt about to go searching for 25 when i had top 100 right there
> 
> but many on that list are under 25...except oprah...and james cameron



And U2 and Michael Jordan and Madonna and Rush Limbaugh and Tiger Woods and Johnny Depp and well you get the point 

hehe


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2010)

did a quick search didnt really find anything similar. i found the old list though. 

but if there was a top 25. taylor swift and lady gaga would probably top it


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Jul 23, 2010)

Actors, Singers, Athletes. 

Apparently the little people living in the box I have at home make a lot of money O.O

They tell me this box I have is called a television? Seems like a nice place to live.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 23, 2010)

AuxunauxiaNoname said:


> Actors, Singers, Athletes.
> 
> Apparently the little people living in the box I have at home make a lot of money O.O
> 
> They tell me this box I have is called a television? Seems like a nice place to live.



Really? Damn all I see is this little squirrel running around helplessly every time I look at mine. He must be one rich happy squirrel then.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2010)

Grimmjow1 said:


> It seems like a lot of people is missing to me, like Cristiano Ronaldo, Wayne Rooney, Lionel Messi, Rafael Nadal for example. Maybe they don't count soccer stars, but I'm sure that Nadal makes more money than Sharapova...



Not really.  before Sharapova the tennis star with the most money was actually Anna Kournikova.  Certain female tennis stars are highly marketable outside of tennis due to looks and such which can bring in a fortune.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jul 24, 2010)

I know that actions speak louder than words, but I have every intention of making $150k a year (or more) in three years from now, when I'm 25. I'd like my future family to be financially safe, not to mention to do what I really want to do (play/record all sorts of music), I need a nice chunk of money to afford it.


----------



## Circe (Jul 24, 2010)

We can't all be Messis and Sharapovas. Oh, well. 

You know what they say, if you can't beat them, fuck those motherfuckers and burn them to the ground.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 24, 2010)

i knew Lebron would be number one


----------



## Sonikk (Jul 24, 2010)

Maria Sharapova is one hot piece of cake


----------



## αce (Jul 24, 2010)

This must be an old list. Lebron is 25.


----------



## biar (Jul 24, 2010)

Good for them

Those athletes who made it to the top of the list deserve them, they're the best of the best and won many tournaments


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, Mandy Moore? That surprised me, though I love her music I wasn't aware she was rich


----------

